# Trouble reading.



## TheGambit (Nov 27, 2009)

I've always put off reading assignments because I have a really hard time reading them. I can comprehend it fine, but the reading process is taxing, I don't know why.

Like, when I start to read a sentence my focus jumps to the next line or the one above it and I can't keep in place. I now read with an index card under the line I'm reading to block the next line, which helps a lot.

I have to re-read entire paragraphs though because even then my focus still jumps and I lose the meaning of a whole paragraph. 

Then comes spelling annoying words. I type them absolutely fine on the internet. I can type extremely fast (last tested 8 years ago at around 110 words per minute) but when It comes to pen and paper it escapes me. I find myself putting my hands out touching an imaginary keyboard, "typing" the word to get its spelling then writing it.

I do have eye trouble and my eyes are getting pretty bad, which makes it hard to focus. So that could be the problem, but lately it just feels like maybe I'm too proud to think of the possibility that I'm dyslexic or have ADHD or something?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

When is the last time that you had you eyes checked? That may be an issue too. 


If you have insurance, go see your primary Dr. first, 'cuz that sounds like a serious enough issue. Any and all advice on here is merely speculative.

110- that is insane. I just did a typing test and my score was supposedly 35 at 95% accuracy. However, that also meant retyping a sentence, which is not the same at all. That requires twice as much energy expenditure. *sorry kind of went on a tangent there!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I have trouble focusing too. I read that if the amygdala is hypervigilant for a long time it can start to affect concentration. 

I've had issues too lately trying to focus on my reading. I just can't seem to concentrate.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it really concentration issues or just seeing the line and keeping track of it? Concentration problems should impact the rest of your life and most tasks. Bad eyes or dyslexia will pretty much only impact reading things. Often times you can make up for vision issues when looking at anything but letters and words. Without more information I'd lean towards bad eyes or something physical in this case and you should tell a doctor. 

Dyslexia will show up in other areas of your life but still centers around letters or numbers and language. I've wondered if I don't have something similar to dyslexia but it may just be the fact I smashed my brain right around the main language center in to my skull when I was little. I always start at the bottom right of anything. Over the years I've trained myself to track back to the top left of pages or the left side of text. Even up through junior high I wondered why we write from left to right since it makes no sense to me. I could never tell my right from left and people would always say to hold your hands up and make an L but the L from my left hand looks the same as the L from my right hand. I can also read well upside down and from a mirror. It makes no difference to me. I see the letters the same. I have a heck of a time recalling the name of a person or sometimes the word of an object. I spent a couple years in school failing spelling tests not because I spelled the word wrong but because I wrote a similar word instead. I substitute words and letters in words all the time while typing. My handwriting is horrible and takes a long long time for me to write anything so I tend to type even short notes to people. Yet I still read a 900page book in a weekend and type over 100wpm. It seems I've adapted to whatever the problem is provided I stay away from pen and paper and double check that I didn't write the reciprocal of the fraction I wanted or a 3 in place of a 2.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a similar problem. Often, when I'm reading, I'll simply get stuck at a certain point and keep reading the same word or sentence repeatedly. It's weird because even though I know all the words and my comprehension is normally fine, at these times, whatever I'm reading makes absolutely no sense to me and I keep reading it over waiting for it to sink in. Sometimes, I'll read the same line 10-15 times. 

Then, sometimes, when I get to the end of a line and attempt to skip down to the next one, I lose my place and can't find it again for a while.


----------



## my shell (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah i sometimes find it difficult to concentrate when im reading a long paragraph,but if the text is in shorter paragraphs i find it easier to, i think it could be because of dyslexia but im not sure.when i was very little i used to write whole sentences in "mirror" writing as my mum called it,i basically wrote things completely back to front although i quickly grew out of that stage but i still find spelling difficult at times.I havent been diagnosed with dyslexia but ive often thought i might be,but dyslexias nothing to be ashamed of.


----------

